# Milan, Rangnick spinge per l'annuncio. Società divisa.



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2020)

Come rivela CM.com da informazioni esclusive, una parte del Milan e Rangnick sono andati molto avanti con le parole e ora tornare indietro diventa complicato.
Il corteggiamento al tecnico tedesco è partito sottotraccia in autunno, e alcuni dirigenti del Milan addirittura non ne erano a conoscenza.
Ora c'è un problema, società divisa che presto dovrà affrontare questo tema. In questo momento la posizione di Maldin ie Boban è più forte di quella di Gazidis.

Rangnick è molto attento a quello che sta succedendo e ha molta fretta. Anche perché Maldini sembra averlo messo fuori gioco. L’idea nelle ultime ore è quella di spingere i suoi contatti rossoneri perché avallino il suo nome nel più breve tempo possibile. Rangnick chiede un endorsement.
Se non dovesse arrivare a breve, gli accordi presi con il tedesco potrebbero essere rivisti ma lui non ha intenzione di aspettare fino a giugno per una decisione definitiva.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela CM.com da informazioni esclusive, una parte del Milan e Rangnick sono andati molto avanti con le parole e ora tornare indietro diventa complicato.
> Il corteggiamento al tecnico tedesco è partito sottotraccia in autunno, e alcuni dirigenti del Milan addirittura non ne erano a conoscenza.
> Ora c'è un problema, società divisa che presto dovrà affrontare questo tema. In questo momento la posizione di Maldin ie Boban è più forte di quella di Gazidis.
> 
> ...



ma che vuole sto tizio? non sanno piu cosa inventarsi per destabilizzare ogni minimo momento di tranquillità


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela CM.com da informazioni esclusive, una parte del Milan e Rangnick sono andati molto avanti con le parole e ora tornare indietro diventa complicato.
> Il corteggiamento al tecnico tedesco è partito sottotraccia in autunno, e alcuni dirigenti del Milan addirittura non ne erano a conoscenza.
> Ora c'è un problema, società divisa che presto dovrà affrontare questo tema. In questo momento la posizione di Maldin ie Boban è più forte di quella di Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Ma scusate io non capisco. Maldini è stato chiarissimo " Non c'è nulla con lui e non è il nostro profilo di allenatore" . 
Non c'è molto da interpretare nelle sue parole.


----------



## Stex (18 Febbraio 2020)

che io come mister prenderei anche sarri.
per il prossimo anno la mie preferenze sono:

allegri
spalletti
sarri


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela CM.com da informazioni esclusive, una parte del Milan e Rangnick sono andati molto avanti con le parole e ora tornare indietro diventa complicato.
> Il corteggiamento al tecnico tedesco è partito sottotraccia in autunno, e alcuni dirigenti del Milan addirittura non ne erano a conoscenza.
> Ora c'è un problema, società divisa che presto dovrà affrontare questo tema. In questo momento la posizione di Maldin ie Boban è più forte di quella di Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Sarà un allenatore che non conosce una parola di italiano.
Profilo alla gazidis.
So che è stato un uomo della red bull e quindi ha lavorato col settore tecnico sia del lipsia che del salisburgo, due squadre che nel recente passato stanno lavorando molto bene coi giovani nella formazione e nello scouting.
Non mi sorprende affatto sia un profilo gradito a gazidis .
Non è assolutamente ciò che fa al nostro caso : non deve arrivare Rangnick, se ne deve andare gazidis.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate io non capisco. Maldini è stato chiarissimo " Non c'è nulla con lui e non è il nostro profilo di allenatore" .
> Non c'è molto da interpretare nelle sue parole.



Sono le non parole di gazidis che creano questi casini.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Continuo a ribadire che Ragnick NON è un allenatore, ormai da tantissimi anni.

Le sue fortune le ha costruite con Salisburgo e Lipsia in veste di DS e di Direttore Tecnico.

Per cui nel caso non deve essere approvato da Maldini in quanto ne prenderebbe il posto.

Se Gazidis e Elliott hanno deciso su questa strada significa che sia Boban che Maldini potrebbero lasciare. Poi Ragnick sceglierebbe un allenatore.

Tra le altre cose a Lipsia ha portato Nagelsmann, in assoluto l'allenatore emergente e più interessante del calcio tedesco e internazionale. Per dire che scegliere Ragnick significa scegliere di innovare e cambiare profondamente non solo il Milan ma il calcio italiano, perchè Ragnick è un dirigente super preparato, il top del top, e fa sempre scelte drastiche e innovative a tutti i livelli.

Ha progettato e diretto i centri sportivi nuovissimi di Salisburgo e Lipsia, ha creato una rete di osservatori invidiata da tutto il mondo, creato settori giovanili studiati da tutti. Ragnick è davvero il top, ma come dirigente, non come allenatore!


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela CM.com da informazioni esclusive, una parte del Milan e Rangnick sono andati molto avanti con le parole e ora tornare indietro diventa complicato.
> Il corteggiamento al tecnico tedesco è partito sottotraccia in autunno, e alcuni dirigenti del Milan addirittura non ne erano a conoscenza.
> Ora c'è un problema, società divisa che presto dovrà affrontare questo tema. In questo momento la posizione di Maldin ie Boban è più forte di quella di Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Fatemi capire, Rangnick come allenatore o come responsabile del settore tecnico?
Nel primo caso saremmo alla farsa e all'autosabotaggio spudorato, nel secondo ci metterei subito la firma col sangue, rispedendo all'istante Boban in Fifa e Maldini ai cocktails di Miami e Ibiza.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Febbraio 2020)

prendiamo spalletti e facciamola finita


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Continuo a ribadire che Ragnick NON è un allenatore, ormai da tantissimi anni.
> 
> Le sue fortune le ha costruite con Salisburgo e Lipsia in veste di DS e di Direttore Tecnico.
> 
> ...



ma qui c'è un articolo che dice che lo vogliamo come allenatore e che maldini non lo vuole.
quindi...
se viene come allenatore maldini non lo vuole
se viene come dirigente maldini è licenziato

in tutto questo casino io di certo so solo che dal milan ormai mi aspetto di tutto. io dico, anche se non so nemmeno che faccia abbia, magari venisse. un dirigente capace dopo anni...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Continuo a ribadire che Ragnick NON è un allenatore, ormai da tantissimi anni.
> 
> Le sue fortune le ha costruite con Salisburgo e Lipsia in veste di DS e di Direttore Tecnico.
> 
> ...



Il lipsia per due anni lo ha anche allenato.
Il 2019 ha smesso di allenare.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il lipsia per due anni lo ha anche allenato.
> Il 2019 ha smesso di allenare.



Ad interim, come lui stesso ha dichiarato.

Inoltre nelle due stagioni da allenatore era anche DS al Lipsia.

A Salisburgo era il Direttore Tecnico.

Se vogliono ripetere il percorso del Lipsia, e ci sta, la prima stagione può darsi che faccia DS e allenatore che ha fatto, per poi s scegliere l'allenatore tempo dopo.

Da quanto si legge si occupa di tutti gli aspetti nei dettagli, sembra un bel personaggio.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ad interim, come lui stesso ha dichiarato.
> 
> Inoltre nelle due stagioni da allenatore era anche DS al Lipsia.
> 
> ...



Francamente, mi pare un salto nel vuoto.
Mi piace la programmazione, non fraintendere, ma preferirei ripartire da gente che il nostro calcio lo conosce.
Sarei anche stufo di dirigenti che non capiscono una parola di italiano.
E poi il milan non è il lipsia, a san siro i bimbi non possono giocare.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2020)

se Rangnick dovesse davvero arrivare al Milan, i cinque ultratrentenni del Diavolo dovrebbero porsi qualche domanda. Il tedesco, classe '58 e quindi non giovanissimo, crede in maniera ferrea nella linea giovane. Per capirsi, nelle otto stagioni in cui ha deciso il mercato del Lipsia, i calciatori over 30 sono stati appena quattro. Più che le parole e le intenzioni, parlano i fatti.

Le tre K. Gegenpressing e giovani: detto di questi presupposti, il credo calcistico di Rangnick può riassumersi in tre K. Non ce le inventiamo noi, le ha indicate lui. Kapital, Konzept und Kompetenz: capitale, concetti e competenza. "Se ci sono queste tre cose - spiegò qualche anno fa alla Deutsche Welle - allora puoi vincere. Se ne hai solo una o due, diventa tutto più difficile". Al Milan sono avvisati un po' tutti: i grandi vecchi, perché con Rangnick bisogna correre e i giovani lo fanno meglio. Ma anche la proprietà, perché il professor Ralf è molto chiaro, anche nelle sue richieste economiche. 

Questo per riassumere alcuni concetti chiave di Ragnick, personaggio non comune del calcio tedesco e internazionale.

In Germania lo chiamano Professore, dopo una famosa intervista nel 98 in cui spiegò il Gegenpressen, sua invenzione diciamo, poi ripresa e resa celebre da tanti allenatori tedeschi che si sono ispirati a lui.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come rivela CM.com da informazioni esclusive, una parte del Milan e Rangnick sono andati molto avanti con le parole e ora tornare indietro diventa complicato.
> Il corteggiamento al tecnico tedesco è partito sottotraccia in autunno, e alcuni dirigenti del Milan addirittura non ne erano a conoscenza.
> Ora c'è un problema, società divisa che presto dovrà affrontare questo tema. In questo momento la posizione di Maldin ie Boban è più forte di quella di Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra tutto molto romanzato e spero siano solo chiacchiere. Vista la fonte, è probabile che lo siano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tutto molto romanzato e spero siano solo chiacchiere. Vista la fonte, è probabile che lo siano.



Sono stati i primi in assoluto a parlare di Rangnick, in tempi non sospetti.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Francamente, mi pare un salto nel vuoto.
> Mi piace la programmazione, non fraintendere, ma preferirei ripartire da gente che il nostro calcio lo conosce.
> Sarei anche stufo di dirigenti che non capiscono una parola di italiano.
> E poi il milan non è il lipsia, a san siro i bimbi non possono giocare.



Ragnick è una scelta precisa e drastica, come scrivevo prima.

Una netta rottura col passato non solo del Milan ma di tutto il calcio italiano.

È una scelta controversa e rischiosa, normale che non convinca in pieno, però va detto che indicherebbe se non altro che ci sono delle ambizioni di lungo termine.

Per dire, scegliere Rangnick con tutte le controindicazioni possibili è una scelta ben più impegnata, impegnativa, ambiziosa e innovativa di scegliere uno Spalletti.


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Mi tengo Pioli se dobbiamo muovere inutilmente e prendere un sconosciuto tedesco. 
Ma va va


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ad interim, come lui stesso ha dichiarato.
> 
> Inoltre nelle due stagioni da allenatore era anche DS al Lipsia.
> 
> ...



Un ruolo alla Ferguson insomma, almeno inizialmente


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Mi tengo Pioli se dobbiamo muovere inutilmente e prendere un sconosciuto tedesco.
> Ma va va



Come prendere l'allenatore del Parma in serie B, promuovere ad allenatore uno dietro la scrivania o scegliere un perdente di lusso 


Con Pioli non vai da nessuna parte se non a sguazzare nella mediocrità, gli allenatori top non vengono per cui se si vuole bruciare le tappe e tempo di costruire non glielo si concede l'unica è rischiare, tentare l'azzardo finché non paga

Il tedesco sconosciuto non è, anzi, non fa notizia per la stampa generalista che è un'altra cosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> se Rangnick dovesse davvero arrivare al Milan, i cinque ultratrentenni del Diavolo dovrebbero porsi qualche domanda. Il tedesco, classe '58 e quindi non giovanissimo, crede in maniera ferrea nella linea giovane. Per capirsi, nelle otto stagioni in cui ha deciso il mercato del Lipsia, i calciatori over 30 sono stati appena quattro. Più che le parole e le intenzioni, parlano i fatti.
> 
> Le tre K. Gegenpressing e giovani: detto di questi presupposti, il credo calcistico di Rangnick può riassumersi in tre K. Non ce le inventiamo noi, le ha indicate lui. Kapital, Konzept und Kompetenz: capitale, concetti e competenza. "Se ci sono queste tre cose - spiegò qualche anno fa alla Deutsche Welle - allora puoi vincere. Se ne hai solo una o due, diventa tutto più difficile". Al Milan sono avvisati un po' tutti: i grandi vecchi, perché con Rangnick bisogna correre e i giovani lo fanno meglio. Ma anche la proprietà, perché il professor Ralf è molto chiaro, anche nelle sue richieste economiche.
> 
> ...



Come ha detto anche diavoloinme, il Milan non è il Lipsia e non bastano otto anni a mangiare melma per diventarlo. La piazza è esigente, le pressioni enormi. 

Quindi se questo Ragnarok dovesse arrivare deve avere ben chiaro che l’FC Zecchino D’Oro non è un qualcosa di applicabile a Milano, anche perché un giovane può pure essere forte ma se non ha le spalle larghissime la pressione non la regge. È la pressione c’è, è inevitabile, San Siro non perdona, al terzo stop sbagliato comincia a mugugnare, e questa cosa NON cambierà. Ci vorrebbero 30 anni di questa mer.da perché cambi, e ovviamente nessuno vuole arrivare a quel punto.

Se deve venire Ragnarok ben venga, a patto che non sia integralista e accetti di avere anche elementi esperti in squadra, come Ibra e si spera Thiago, perché ce n’è bisogno, questa stagione lo dimostra chiarissimamente, con solo i giovani vieni massacrato e basta se ti chiami A.C Milan.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Francamente, mi pare un salto nel vuoto.
> Mi piace la programmazione, non fraintendere, ma preferirei ripartire da gente che il nostro calcio lo conosce.
> Sarei anche stufo di dirigenti che non capiscono una parola di italiano.
> E poi il milan non è il lipsia, a san siro i bimbi non possono giocare.



Amen. Che poi una linea impostata sui giovani va pure bene, ciò che non va bene è l’integralismo idiota di Fancazzidis (e io scommetto entrambi i gioielli di famiglia che se non fosse stato per Maldini e Boban Ibra non sarebbe arrivato nemmeno quest’anno e saremmo ancora lì a mangiare mer.da nelle retrovie con pure l’EL sfumata con tutte le conseguenze -anche economiche, come spiegato da zio Zosimo nell’altro topic- del caso). 

Al Milan i giovani possono pure andare bene ma una colonna esperta e di classe (per intenderci, non uno Kjaer qualsiasi) per reparto serve come l’acqua nel deserto.

Che poi il fatto che Maldini abbia detto che Ragnarok non è da Milan è indicativo. Probabilmente sa che è un integralista che ci porterebbe ad essere devastati su ogni campo italiano e non la prossima stagione. Guardacaso gli allenatori che hanno fatto meglio negli ultimi anni al Milan sono stati i pragmatici Allegri, Miha, Gattuso e ora Pioli.

Basta voli pindarici e progetti che andrebbero bene in realtà sideralmente diverse dalla nostra.


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Febbraio 2020)

Sarebbe una scelta clamorosa e rivoluzionaria, tipo quelle del Demonio prima maniera (scelte geniali, glielo concedo, ma si sa che il Diavolo stupido non è), peccato che rispetto ad allora manchi tutto il resto, a partire dai soldi.
Suicidio annunciato.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come ha detto anche diavoloinme, il Milan non è il Lipsia e non bastano otto anni a mangiare melma per diventarlo. La piazza è esigente, le pressioni enormi.
> 
> Quindi se questo Ragnarok dovesse arrivare deve avere ben chiaro che l’FC Zecchino D’Oro non è un qualcosa di applicabile a Milano, anche perché un giovane può pure essere forte ma se non ha le spalle larghissime la pressione non la regge. È la pressione c’è, è inevitabile, San Siro non perdona, al terzo stop sbagliato comincia a mugugnare, e questa cosa NON cambierà. Ci vorrebbero 30 anni di questa mer.da perché cambi, e ovviamente nessuno vuole arrivare a quel punto.
> 
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. È una questione di personalità e qualità, non di età. 

Bennacer e Theo hanno 23 anni, per dire.

Rangnick è colui che ha scovato e lanciato Haaland, Mane, Keita, Firmino, Werner, Matip... avessi o avessi avuto questi giocatori in rosa lotteresti per il quarto posto? Che dici?

Certo il tuo discorso è giusto, l'ambiente Milan è il peggiore del mondo lo dico sempre, e non dico che una scelta drastica come sarebbe Rangnick non comporti dei rischi, però sostengo che proseguire sulla strada percorsa negli ultimi dieci anni ci porta solo ad avere altri dieci anni come questi. 

Per me, ti dirò, restassero Boban e Maldini sarei contento, al di la di alcuni errori grossolani secondo me stanno facendo bene. Rangnick tuttavia sarebbe un messaggio ben diverso, anche sorprendente secondo me vista l'apatia della nostra proprietà.

Ne parliamo da qualche giorno, quindi lo sai che ci aspetta una sfida gigantesca. Qualificarci alla Champions vendendo e tagliando i costi, drasticamente, almeno per i prossimo tre o quattro anni. Dovremo fare plusvalenze importanti, tante, e acquisti low cost. Noi non siamo più il Milan ragazzi, chi non l'ha capito vive sulla luna secondo me.

Siamo sul Titanic e ci preoccupiamo dell'umidità della tappezzeria, parafrasando il caro [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION].


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. È una questione di personalità e qualità, non di età.
> 
> Bennacer e Theo hanno 23 anni, per dire.
> 
> ...



Bennacer e theo senza ibra in campo avrebbero forse brillato di luce propria,perchè il talento lo hanno, ma non avrebbero di certo portato la squadra fuori dalle sabbie mobili in cui ci eravamo ritrovati.
I giovani e bravi vanno bene ma non allestiamo folli squadre under 23 perchè non funzionano.
L'ibra di turno serve ai giovani e i giovani servono all'ibra di turno.
Non esiste, a mio modesto parere, altro modo di pensare calcio.
L'inter di oggi passa dai miranda veterani assieme al cancelo a zero, non lo scordiamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bennacer e theo senza ibra in campo avrebbero forse brillato di luce propria,perchè il talento lo hanno, ma non avrebbero di certo portato la squadra fuori dalle sabbie mobili in cui ci eravamo ritrovati.
> I giovani e bravi vanno bene ma non allestiamo folli squadre under 23 perchè non funzionano.
> L'ibra di turno serve ai giovani e i giovani servono all'ibra di turno.
> Non esiste, a mio modesto parere, altro modo di pensare calcio.
> L'inter di oggi passa dai miranda veterani assieme al cancelo a zero, non lo scordiamo.



Hai ragione, non dico il contrario.

Dico che se oggi avessi un tridente Haaland Firmino Mane non ti potresti nemmeno la domanda su quanti anni abbiano.

I giovani di grande qualità e personalità non hanno bisogno di balie.

Lo dimostra Theo che ben prima dell'arrivo di Ibra stava facendo una grande stagione.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

Se hai testa e qualità San Siro non ti brucia, un Ibrahimovic 21 enne oggi farebbe la differenza comunque. A Milano si perde chi non regge la pressione ma esula relativamente dall'età


----------

